# New coyote rifle



## Allseasonhunt (Jan 26, 2016)

Im looking for a semi auto .223 ar to use for coyote this year. Just wondering what everyone has and experiences with them. I'm looking at DPMS, bushmaster, or smith and Wesson


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

For the money, and if your not one who has to have the top dog name brand gun, go with the DPMS. 

my personal experience with AR's is in the trigger, then barrel. 
A bone stock AR, with a GOOD trigger is your best start IMO. 

Update us on your choice when you pull the trigger, o ya, make sure it's a 5.56.


----------



## Allseasonhunt (Jan 26, 2016)

jiggerjarvi said:


> For the money, and if your not one who has to have the top dog name brand gun, go with the DPMS.
> 
> my personal experience with AR's is in the trigger, then barrel.
> A bone stock AR, with a GOOD trigger is your best start IMO.
> ...


I ended up going with the smith and Wesson m&p 15. They said overall it's a better gun. I liked how it came with iron sights, a heavier barrel, and a more refined trigger. Overall I think it was well worth the little extra money. I paid $525 and that was with a box of shells! Now I can't wait to take it out and see what it can do!


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

I ended up building my lower. This way I could control the components and cost but still get a really good trigger in it. It was my first build and was very easy. I'm not a mechanic by any stretch of the imagination and had to watch a youtube video or 2 along the way. Then I bought a factory upper so I had something with a warranty if something went wrong. I went with a Rock River upper. Not a top of the line company if you ask the internet gun nuts, but I got one with a good barrel. They are running sales now.

If you're considering buying an AR anyways, go for it. If you're on the fence or budget is a concern i'd lean towards a bolt action. You can pick a decent one up a lot cheaper. Also consider your hunting area and shooting skills. Are the follow up shots afforded by an AR necessary or possible to do cover?


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

building your own is by far the most cost efficient way to get a quality AR


----------



## ozziesstang (Nov 29, 2009)

Allseasonhunt said:


> Im looking for a semi auto .223 ar to use for coyote this year. Just wondering what everyone has and experiences with them. I'm looking at DPMS, bushmaster, or smith and Wesson


If you want to own a predator gun that you can slowly make improvements to as money becomes available I would suggest going the AR rout. Recently I purchased an AR 556 NATO by Ruger. Once you shoot it you will want to make the subtle additions to create what you desire and will find those parts readily available both on line and at your local gun shop. I believe you can get an AR in most predator related calibers.


----------



## Allseasonhunt (Jan 26, 2016)

ozziesstang said:


> If you want to own a predator gun that you can slowly make improvements to as money becomes available I would suggest going the AR rout. Recently I purchased an AR 556 NATO by Ruger. Once you shoot it you will want to make the subtle additions to create what you desire and will find those parts readily available both on line and at your local gun shop. I believe you can get an AR in most predator related calibers.
> View attachment 292739


Sweet looking gun


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got the M&P also and it is an awesome shooter. Buddy purchased the DPMS and it is not bad, just not the quality of the M&P IMO. But as others have said, you will definitely want to tweak it for your needs. Pretty much any AR is going to need some trigger work. Most come with >6 lb trigger pull and some in the 8-9 lb range. I would really like to get a two stage drop in trigger but I have a hard time spending that kind of $$ for something like a Timney or Geissele. I did however modify the spring shape on my existing trigger (see youtube vidoes on how to bend these) which made a significant improvement in the pull weight. 
Good luck and welcome to the AR club!!


----------



## ongo (Oct 1, 2017)

My first blond 180 yds.







with my 223 savage predator model 10 with an accu-trigger, love that trigger!


----------



## Allseasonhunt (Jan 26, 2016)

ongo said:


> My first blond 180 yds.
> View attachment 296347
> with my 223 savage predator model 10 with an accu-trigger, love that trigger!


That’s is beautiful! Definitely gotta have it mounted


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

ongo, well done .Dont see them everyday ! Full mount would be sswweett .


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, beautiful coat!
Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

This is what I picked up last year, light and accurate.

http://www.dpmsinc.com/KINGS-SNOW-SHADOW_ep_148-1.html


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

ongo said:


> My first blond 180 yds.
> View attachment 296347
> with my 223 savage predator model 10 with an accu-trigger, love that trigger!


Wow nice! That is a light one..


----------



## ongo (Oct 1, 2017)

ongo said:


> My first blond 180 yds.
> View attachment 296347
> with my 223 savage predator model 10 with an accu-trigger, love that trigger!


The wife likes the accu-trigger too.(adjusts from 1 1/2 to 6 lb.). 22 in. bull barrel, fully loaded,with scope and sling weighs in at 9.4 lbs. Straight out of the box, seems to be deadly accurate, after site-in.


----------



## Allseasonhunt (Jan 26, 2016)

ongo said:


> The wife likes the accu-trigger too.(adjusts from 1 1/2 to 6 lb.). 22 in. bull barrel, fully loaded,with scope and sling weighs in at 9.4 lbs. Straight out of the box, seems to be deadly accurate, after site-in.
> View attachment 298068


Very cool! Haven’t even been able to get mine out yet this year


----------

